# Brother PR1000e Service



## kentsvision (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey Everyone!

I got myself a PR1000e over a year ago or so. My local dealer recommends a yearly service. It's like 300-400 bucks. 

Just like my car, I don't trust people who goes under the hood and change my oil for me. I always do it myself. 

I can't seem to find any information about how and when to service my machine. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Bordadero (Oct 29, 2014)

Whoever services it, be sure that the PTFE cam inside is well greased with EM-30 white grease. If not, over time it will wind up sounding like a road drill. Time is observed by the machine-after 1500 hours it will start putting up a service reminder on power up. That said, I would do it annually or pretty close to that whatever. As to a guide, can't help you.


----------



## kentsvision (Dec 22, 2010)

Where can I find the PTFE cam? and where can I buy the grease?


----------



## Bordadero (Oct 29, 2014)

kentsvision said:


> Where can I find the PTFE cam? and where can I buy the grease?


You need to remove the upper right side covers,(to do the service all the covers have to come off the machine anyway) and there is a large metal cover which has the monitor arm on it. The cam is behind there. A small flashlight is a handy item. If you remove that plate you will most likely find the threader unit is out of position when you replace it. I use a large plastic syringe with a tube on the end to squirt the grease in through a small aperture on the plate. I'm in the UK, so not sure where you might get some, but I bet Brother do it. Google is your friend I guess. It costs by the way, £60 per 1kg tin here 
You must also be sure to oil the rear oil well in the casting, or in time the idler shaft will seize- a three hour repair. FYI my employer charges £210 + travel to service a PR1000, so I think your guy is on par, frankly. I'd consider getting them to do it mate, I have to say.


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

kentsvision said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I got myself a PR1000e over a year ago or so. My local dealer recommends a yearly service. It's like 300-400 bucks.
> 
> ...


These videos are wonderful to help you service your machine. AND the kit has everything you need to perform the servicing yourself. Here's a link that should take you directly to Carolyn's site and the videos. I hope this helps you. 6 And 10 Needle Machine Maintenance DVD's and Lube Kits - An Embroidered Affair Also, the owner of the site is a VERY experienced user of the machine, she welcomes any questions you might have.


----------



## Cockleburrn (11 mo ago)

I see this is a forum message from 2015. I was looking for the Maintenance DVD'd and Lube Kits mentioned in the last reply. It is no longer at that location. Can someone please post a new link to these items? Thank you. I just can't afford the $500 they charge here to do maintenance on these machines.


----------

